# bluRay Discs werden nicht erkannt.

## Christian99

Ich hab mir mal wieder einen Film auf bluray gekauft, und musste nun feststellen, dass die Disc nicht erkannt wird. Es ist kein Problem mit der Verschlüsselung, linux merkt nichtmal, das eine Disc im Laufwerk liegt. CDs und DVDs gehen ohne Probleme. Das laufwerk läuft ein paar mal kurz an und bleibt dann still, wenn ich die Disc einlege.

Es ging schon mal, ist aber ne Weile her, dass ich das letzte mal einen Bluray Film geschaut habe. Neue Kernel baue ich immer erst mit odlconfig, also sollte da nichts verloren gegangen sein, abgesehen, davon das man meines Wissens nach sowieso nichts spezielles für Blurays braucht außer Treiber fürs Laufwerk. Aber der ist ja OK, sonst würden ja keine CDs auch nicht gehen. Irre mich da und braucht man doch noch was extra im kernel? Oder hat jeman eine andere Idee?

Achja: Im dmesg ist überhaupt nichts zu lesen, auch keine Fehlermeldung. Und Filme die früher gingen, gehen jetzt auch nicht mehr.

----------

## py-ro

Hat evtl. einfach der Blaue Laser im Laufwerk das zeitliche gesegnet?

----------

## Christian99

ja, das hat ich mir auch schon überlegt, hab aber die Hoffnung, dass es an was anderem (am besten Software) liegt  :Smile: 

Gibts irgendwie eine Möglichkeit das zu prüfen?

----------

## Finswimmer

Schmeiß mal eine LiveCD rein. 

Damit kannst Du zumindest ausschließen, dass Du doch was mit der Software verbockt hast  :Wink: 

----------

## Christian99

naja, wenn es von der livecd aus funktioniert kann ja der laser nicht defekt sein. Ich bin noch nicht dazugekommen zu probieren, aber heut abend oder morgen werd ich auch mal ne livecd zur hand nehmen.

----------

## Christian99

so, habs jetzt mal mit einem live sabayon probiert, und leider genau das selbe: das Laufwerk läuft ein paar mal kurz an, dann stille. ansonsten keine Reaktion, auch nichts in dmesg.

Ich fürchte, da hat tatsächlich der laser den geist aufgegeben, es sei denn, sonst hat noch jemand ne idee, was ich probieren könnte.

----------

## Josef.95

Hm, bevor du das Laufwerk austauschst versuche mal ob reinigen der Linse mit einem leicht mit Alkohol angefeuchteten Wattestäbchen hilft.

Wenn Staub drauf liegt können einige CD Typen oftmals nicht mehr erkannt werden. (beim Notebook meiner Frau ist reinigen der Linse etwa alle zwei Jahre nötig).

----------

## Christian99

ja, sauber machen hab ich auch schon probiert, hat aber auch nicht gehlofen  :Sad: (

----------

## Keruskerfuerst

Bei den unterschiedlichen DVD/Blu-Rays werden im Abtastkopf unterschiedliche Laser verwendet.

Da es nicht am SATA Kabel und der Stromversorgung liegen kann, bleibt also nur das Laufwerk übrig.

Sorry, neues Laufwerk kaufen.

----------

